# Your thoughts on what weight I should cut to (advised to cut to 140lbs)



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Hi,

I've been cutting since June 1st. Since then, I have dropped from 12 stone/168lbs to 10.7 stone/149lbs.

I made a thread on another forum asking if I should continue cutting or bulk, the general consensus was that I should continue cutting, here's the picture I posted (I was 154lbs at this point):










This is me a week on from the above picture at 149lbs:










I don't think I have lost any fat from my face, so I am presuming that it'll be the last to go. However, I still think I need to lose weight from my stomach and chest - surely all this won't go away in just 9lbs? I'm 5ft9, and I really don't think it'd be healthy/good for me to drop below 140lbs.

Anyone got any thoughts on this?


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Time to bulk, you're not going to look much different due to having very little muscle mass. Time to start lifting heavy ass weights and eating in a surplus.

Gain some muscle for a year then cut back to see your progress.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

As said above! I agree...I would say you should bulk. You need to build up a nice solid base of muscle mass to even notice any difference when you cut!


----------



## Kirby (Apr 23, 2015)

Lean bulk, don't know why people advise people with no mass to cut all the damn time...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ok, so well done on the weight loss. I don't know if you are tracking your macros/calories, I have a feeling you aren't. However, start to re-introduce a bit more food gradually and lift some heavy weights (6-12 reps), as you need to build some muscle.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

eat everything, lift heavy


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Ok, so well done on the weight loss. I don't know if you are tracking your macros/calories, I have a feeling you aren't. However, start to re-introduce a bit more food gradually and lift some heavy weights (6-12 reps), as you need to build some muscle.


I am.

I've been eating at 1670 calories a day, tracking everything and hitting my macros.

So I should definitely bulk?

Should I not drop down to 140lbs? I still have fat on my face, stomach and chest.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

67CFC said:


> I am.
> 
> I've been eating at 1670 calories a day, tracking everything and hitting my macros.
> 
> ...


eat as you are, put far more effort in in the gym. You need to show you can loose it before ever thinking about getting fatter.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

67CFC said:


> I am.
> 
> I've been eating at 1670 calories a day, tracking everything and hitting my macros.
> 
> ...


You do have fat, yes, but you also dont really have any visible muscle. How long you been training?

What do you want to do? If you feel you are fat then carry on cutting.


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You do have fat, yes, but you also dont really have any visible muscle. How long you been training?
> 
> What do you want to do? If you feel you are fat then carry on cutting.


About a year, but I never truly understood the importance of diet, so never progressed at all.

I want to gain a lot of muscle, however I want to start on a clean slate to do that. But, at 140lbs, I don't think I'll have lost enough fat from my stomach and chest. I really don't want to bulk whilst still carrying fat.


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

saxondale said:


> eat as you are, put far more effort in in the gym. You need to show you can loose it before ever thinking about getting fatter.


I've already lost 19lbs.

I lift at the gym 3-4 times a week, and cycle 12 miles every night.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

67CFC said:


> About a year, but I never truly understood the importance of diet, so never progressed at all.
> 
> I want to gain a lot of muscle, however I want to start on a clean slate to do that. But, at 140lbs, I don't think I'll have lost enough fat from my stomach and chest. I really don't want to bulk whilst still carrying fat.


So carry on cutting, thats ok. I do think you need to train harder, as there isn't much sign of muscle growth.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

You look a bit like me, I'm sort of scared of bulking having been a fat kid.

But no matter how much you cut you're going to look s**t without having some muscle to reveal. I was 7 stone and looked ill frankly. So much better near 12 now.

Still cutting now though!


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

I think I do need to bulk, however I'm going to continue cutting until the end of this month, then bulk. I agree that I'm just going to get smaller if I try cut down to 140lbs, however I still have fat on my chest so I'm hoping it goes by the end of the month.


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

superpube said:


> You look a bit like me, I'm sort of scared of bulking having been a fat kid.
> 
> But no matter how much you cut you're going to look s**t without having some muscle to reveal. I was 7 stone and looked ill frankly. So much better near 12 now.
> 
> Still cutting now though!


Yeah, you're right.

My mum said last night that it'd be stupid to cut down to 10stone, which I agree with. I guess I have that thing where you always over criticise your body after being overweight for a long period of time, as in my eyes, I'd need to probably cut down to about 9.5 stone to look right - and that is far too light for someone my height, in my opinion.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

I would not bulk in the condition your in not been offence , if I was you I would also want to start on a clean slate

just my opinon


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Im fatter than you and carry a bit more muscle around chest and shoulders, but not a lot.

I plan to cut as low as possible. To say 8-10% bf. Still smash the weights, lifting heavy and to failure.

Then I will have a good base to build on. Start increasing calories gradually, it should then be easy to see what gains are being made and tweak the diet accordingly.


----------



## f4tb0y (Jan 11, 2014)

You're not 'fat' right now looking at that picture, about average bodyfat I'd say. Forget trying to get skinnier and concentrate on adding some muscle to your frame BUT don't go into a 'bulk' and start eating everything in sight or you'll just immediately add back all the fat you lost !

If you're tracking calories and loosing weight then you know how many calories to add back to maintain your weight so do that for a couple of weeks and check your weight stays steady, then add a couple hundred calories, stick at that and train your arse off to add some muscle. Don't get into yo-yoing backwards and forwards from cutting to bulking, you just end up nowhere - get the calories right at *just* over maintenance and settle in to training consistently over the long term. Assuming you're natural you'll be lucky to add a stone in a year of muscle which equates to about 134 calories per day.

People with normal / fast metabolisms with all the goodwill in the world have no idea what it's like to live in a body that wants to return to being fat, bulking in the traditional sense is the last thing you should do, if you're a born 'fatty' your body will just suck up all them calories and deposit them as fat.

Muscle needs calories every day so the more you add the faster your metabolism gets and the more you can eat and benefit from but it's one step at a time, be consistent and it'll come.

Good luck !


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What are you trying to cut down to?

There's not.much of you as it is.


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Info Junkie said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Trust me, when I bulk I am not going to just ram anything and everything down my throat - I've completely changed since I cut, I can't imagine going back to my old ways of just snacking on junk. When I bulk it'll be clean - no junk.
> 
> ...


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Smitch said:


> What are you trying to cut down to?
> 
> There's not.much of you as it is.


I still feel fat though.

There's fat on my chest, lower stomach and face. I don't know why, but in any picture I take, regardless of the lighten, it looks like I have a V shape at the bottom of my stomach - but in the mirror I just see fat there.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

67CFC said:


> I still feel fat though.
> 
> There's fat on my chest, lower stomach and face. I don't know why, but in any picture I take, regardless of the lighten, it looks like I have a V shape at the bottom of my stomach - but in the mirror I just see fat there.


You sound like yyou've got an eating disorder, what do you want to look like?


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Smitch said:


> You sound like yyou've got an eating disorder, what do you want to look like?


Nah, I don't (I hope). There's no way I'm going to drop down lower than 140lbs.

I just want to get rid of as much fat as I can, so I can clean bulk. Pretty much, I just want to start on a clean slate. As opposed to adding muscle and fat onto the fat I already have.

In the end, I would like a physique similar to yours in your display picture.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Nah, I don't (I hope). There's no way I'm going to drop down lower than 140lbs.
> 
> I just want to get rid of as much fat as I can, so I can clean bulk. Pretty much, I just want to start on a clean slate. As opposed to adding muscle and fat onto the fat I already have.
> 
> In the end, I would like a physique similar to yours in your display picture.


First of all you are right to ignore the pretty arbitrary 140 lbs figure.

Lean bulking is primarily about getting your calorie intake right. There are arguments in favour of it being a little easier to do when leaner but these are secondary, and it's not like you're hugely fat right now. If you want to look leaner then keep cutting for a little longer, that's fine, but don't feel you need to. Similarly when you do start to bulk this doesn't have to be for ages either. You could bulk for two to three months and then cut for a couple of weeks for example.



> I do think you need to train harder, as there isn't much sign of muscle growth.


As Dark Sim says, I suspect you would benefit from looking at what your training programme is like and how you execute it. If you're currently following a body part split routine I'd suggest you switch to a programme that has you training each muscle two or three times per week instead.


----------



## eniacs (Jul 15, 2015)

67 You are almost the same weight as me and also the same height as me. I am still cutting. I was planning to remove fat as best as possible for the summer season and then build up muscle (and inevitable fat) during the winter ready for a spring time cut.

Personally I dont care about arbitrary figures like 140lb as I have no idea what I will look like or feel like at that point. Go with what you think from your appearance. If you still think there is fat, then keep cutting until you are happy. Although try to be realistic of course, you dont want a eating disorder trying to get to some unrealistic shape.

Oh sorry Ultrasonic has said basically the same thing. Ah well!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

There are no 10 stone bodybuilders dude... ony 10 stone skinny people.

Unless theyre 3ft2 of course!

If you concentrate on packing on some more muscle then your bf% will come down by comparison and will look MUCH less.


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> First of all you are right to ignore the pretty arbitrary 140 lbs figure.
> 
> Lean bulking is primarily about getting your calorie intake right. There are arguments in favour of it being a little easier to do when leaner but these are secondary, and it's not like you're hugely fat right now. If you want to look leaner then keep cutting for a little longer, that's fine, but don't feel you need to. Similarly when you do start to bulk this doesn't have to be for ages either. You could bulk for two to three months and then cut for a couple of weeks for example.
> 
> As Dark Sim says, I suspect you would benefit from looking at what your training programme is like and how you execute it. If you're currently following a body part split routine I'd suggest you switch to a programme that has you training each muscle two or three times per week instead.


I tried a full body workout every session, however it just leaves my body too sore to go to the gym again, and because I can't go to the gym on weekends because of work, this is a problem as I only have 5 days that I can go. I think my lack of muscle growth is because going to the gym for a month, then not going again for a month - I never took it seriously, never ensured my diet was on point - it was more a social thing with friends.



Ultrasonic said:


> First of all you are right to ignore the pretty arbitrary 140 lbs figure.
> 
> Lean bulking is primarily about getting your calorie intake right. There are arguments in favour of it being a little easier to do when leaner but these are secondary, and it's not like you're hugely fat right now. If you want to look leaner then keep cutting for a little longer, that's fine, but don't feel you need to. Similarly when you do start to bulk this doesn't have to be for ages either. You could bulk for two to three months and then cut for a couple of weeks for example.
> 
> As Dark Sim says, I suspect you would benefit from looking at what your training programme is like and how you execute it. If you're currently following a body part split routine I'd suggest you switch to a programme that has you training each muscle two or three times per week instead.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I tried a full body workout every session, however it just leaves my body too sore to go to the gym again, and because I can't go to the gym on weekends because of work, this is a problem as I only have 5 days that I can go.


Whole body Monday, Wednesday and Friday is totally doable, but you have to get the volume per workout right. After the first week or two, a major advantage of whole body training is that you get far less DOMS than with body part split training. I'm not saying this is definitely for you, but if being too sore was an issue for you then you probably didn't give it a fair try. Poor nutrition can also affect recovery of course. An alternative to try would be an upper/lower split, training Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday.

Edit: I assume you don't mean you tried whole body training 5 days per week? If you did then that was the problem!


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Here's a clearer picture of me










I'm not sure what happened in the above post, but I basically said I do weights mon-tues-fri. However, I don't train legs due to various bad injuries in both legs - my legs aren't like twigs, but they have got some muscle on them due to various years of playing sport a fairly good level.


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

andyboro said:


> There are no 10 stone bodybuilders dude... ony 10 stone skinny people. Unless theyre 3ft2 of course! If you concentrate on packing on some more muscle then your bf% will come down by comparison and will look MUCH less.


So are you suggesting I bulk or continue cutting?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> So are you suggesting I bulk or continue cutting?


Nothing left to cut...
Start eating food and traing harder you...
You see results in no time >_>


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> So are you suggesting I bulk or continue cutting?


Nothing left to cut...
Start eating food and traing harder you...
You see results in no time >_>


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I'm not sure what happened in the above post, but I basically said I do weights mon-tues-fri. However, I don't train legs due to various bad injuries in both legs - my legs aren't like twigs, but they have got some muscle on them due to various years of playing sport a fairly good level.


How old are you? You look rather young to be giving up on leg training completely. Have you discussed long term rehab with a physio?

Your new photo changes none of the advice you have been given so far in this thread BTW.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Ok, so well done on the weight loss. I don't know if you are tracking your macros/calories, I have a feeling you aren't. However, start to re-introduce a bit more food gradually and lift some heavy weights (6-12 reps), as you need to build some muscle.


This


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

18.

I did ask the physio I go to if I could try dead lifting, and she said absolutely not - my knee would crumble. Right now, when I go to physio they have me doing very light weights on a leg press machine.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sort yourself a relativly clean diet out and a better routine, dont get tied up in cut or bulk!

whats your actual routine?


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

saxondale said:


> Sort yourself a relativly clean diet out and a better routine, dont get tied up in cut or bulk!
> 
> whats your actual routine?


My diet is clean, I eat porridge for breakfast, chicken breast/salmon/tuna on wholewheat bread with vegetables or homemade soup for lunch, and a clean home cooked meal for dinner. Then for snacks fruit and/or protein shake(s). I always hit my macros and stay within my allotted calories.

My routine is one that my gym made up for me. I work back, chest and shoulders every workout, which usually lasts for an hour-1.5 hours.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

> My diet is clean, I eat porridge for breakfast, chicken breast/salmon/tuna on wholewheat bread with vegetables or homemade soup for lunch, and a clean home cooked meal for dinner. Then for snacks fruit and/or protein shake(s). I always hit my macros and stay within my allotted calories.
> 
> My routine is one that my gym made up for me. I work back, chest and shoulders every workout, which usually lasts for an hour-1.5 hours.


That just sounds like the diet of an average person in the street dude, you say what youre hitting your requirements for the day but what requirements are you aiming for?


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

andyboro said:


> That just sounds like the diet of an average person in the street dude, you say what youre hitting your requirements for the day but what requirements are you aiming for?


167g Protein, 125g Carbs, 56g Fat.

I don't see what's wrong with my diet. I mean, it's allowed me to lose 1 and a half stone thus far.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

> 167g Protein, 125g Carbs, 56g Fat.
> 
> I don't see what's wrong with my diet. I mean, it's allowed me to lose 1 and a half stone thus far.


Unless youre necking a whole load of shakes then theres not almost 170g of protien in some chicken breast and a normal dinner.

Whats wrong with it is that you weigh 10stone and have very little muscle.

Sorry to be a [email protected] but thats how it is.


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

andyboro said:


> Unless youre necking a whole load of shakes then theres not almost 170g of protien in some chicken breast and a normal dinner. Whats wrong with it is that you weigh 10stone and have very little muscle. Sorry to be a [email protected] but thats how it is.


For dinner I usually have a meal high in protein, I just did not want to make a list of all the possible combinations I have. It's usually two chicken breasts or tuna steaks too. But yes, I do have more than one protein shake a day, never more than 3, however.


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

Don't neglect legs due to ur injuries, just try to train around them - even if you stay light just go for high reps - Training legs will help keep bodyfat lower whether you're cutting or bulking as you'll be training those big muscle groups in your legs to be more efficient at burning fat during any exercise.

Also I agree with Andyboro on this:



andyboro said:


> There are no 10 stone bodybuilders dude... ony 10 stone skinny people. Unless theyre 3ft2 of course! If you concentrate on packing on some more muscle then your bf% will come down by comparison and will look MUCH less.


Best of luck


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

What should I do then?

Most are saying I need to add muscle, so do I bulk? As far as I'm aware, it's near impossible to add any significant muscle whilst eating on a caloric deficit.


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

67CFC said:


> What should I do then?
> 
> Most are saying I need to add muscle, so do I bulk? As far as I'm aware, it's near impossible to add any significant muscle whilst eating on a caloric deficit.


Yes, bulk.


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Big George said:


> Yes, bulk.


I won't look fat if I do bulk, will I? Even though I have a bit of fat on my lower stomach and chest?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

67CFC said:


> What should I do then?
> 
> Most are saying I need to add muscle, so do I bulk? As far as I'm aware, it's near impossible to add any significant muscle whilst eating on a caloric deficit.


With your starting position that should be the easiest thing to do, your diet is obvs not right, your training is obvs not right but like every teen in the world your never going to listen.

you need to put more effort, less theory mate


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Bear in mind that the OP is only 18 guys. He likely hasn't finished growing naturally yet, and we also don't know how tall he is.



> 167g Protein, 125g Carbs, 56g Fat.
> 
> I don't see what's wrong with my diet. I mean, it's allowed me to lose 1 and a half stone thus far.


The macro split is sensible. The only slight concern is that if you lose weight too fast you'll lose muscle as well as fat, and you're pushing the upper limit of what people consider 'safe' in this regard. Figures of 1-1.5% of bodyweight per week are often used.

My area of concern now if you continue to cut is your legs. If you continue to cut without training your legs then you are likely to lose muscle from your legs. This is bad in general but may be particularly bad for you if you already have leg injuries that your body is trying to recover from. In fact simply trying to cut when the body is trying to repair itself if probably a bad idea. This will depend a little on what the nature and history of your leg injuries actually is though. I'm guessing we may be talking ligament damage in which case I guess it's probably more time than calories needed to repair, but I am not sort of expert whatsoever on rehab.

The good news BTW is that at your age, with naturally high testosterone etc, your body is likely to respond very well to proper training coupled with increased calories







.


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Bear in mind that the OP is only 18 guys. He likely hasn't finished growing naturally yet, and we also don't know how tall he is.
> 
> The macro split is sensible. The only slight concern is that if you lose weight too fast you'll lose muscle as well as fat, and you're pushing the upper limit of what people consider 'safe' in this regard. Figures of 1-1.5% of bodyweight per week are often used.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help.

I do cycle 12 miles every night (somehow my legs manage to take the movement of peddling), I do this at a very high intensity, on a road covered in sand and stone which adds a good bit of resistance (really noticeable when coming off said road onto a normal road), I'd almost say that my cycling is resistance training, especially since I have the gears all at the highest setting for increased difficulty coupled with the hard to cycle on road and high intensity. Obviously it's not going to add muscle like doing weights would, but I definitely think it works my legs.

I'll carry on cutting until the end of this month, then bulk (cleanly) on August 1st.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I do cycle 12 miles every night (somehow my legs manage to take the movement of peddling), I do this at a very high intensity, on a road covered in sand and stone which adds a good bit of resistance (really noticeable when coming off said road onto a normal road), I'd almost say that my cycling is resistance training, especially since I have the gears all at the highest setting for increased difficulty coupled with the hard to cycle on road and high intensity. Obviously it's not going to add muscle like doing weights would, but I definitely think it works my legs.
> 
> I'll carry on cutting until the end of this month, then bulk (cleanly) on August 1st.


Cycling is definitely good for legs, and can produce growth FWIW - check out photos of some of the shorter distance Olympic cyclists!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

67CFC said:


> What should I do then?
> 
> Most are saying I need to add muscle, so do I bulk? As far as I'm aware, it's near impossible to add any significant muscle whilst eating on a caloric deficit.


Seriously dude... just pick on you decisive cvnt (in the nicest possible way)

You've going to have to start increasing your cals now or in a months time and tbh it's really not going to make much difference either way.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Your not cutting kid, your dieting!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

You definitely need to bulk imo.

You don't really have any muscle on you, which is a bit concerning if you have been training for a little while... I'd have thought you'd have a bit of beginners muscle growth. Maybe you need to look at your training routine and start doing compound movements ensuring form is spot on.

But yeah bulk, in order to grow muscle like you have said you want to do, you need to be in a calorie surplus.

Don't go crazy and shot every piece of food in your mouth, but track your macros and make sure your in a surplus, even if it's just a couple of hundred cals to start with, then slowly up them as your weight goes up.

Keep at it and be patient


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

As everyone else has said bulk!

You say your eating around 1600 cals weight trading 3x a week and cycling 12 miles a day.I'm surprised you haven't disappeared!

Stick with big compound movements bench, clean and press etc. If your legs are knackered just do light weight high reps for dead lifts and squats. You don't want to be training till your exhausted either but make sure you hit failure on your sets


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

eniacs said:


> 67 You are almost the same weight as me and also the same height as me. I am still cutting. I was planning to remove fat as best as possible for the summer season and then build up muscle (and inevitable fat) during the winter ready for a spring time cut.


Sounds all wrong to me mate. If you're a beginner in terms of building muscle, you should be eating at maintenance or slightly over IMO, which as a newbie will provide adequate nutrition to build a substantial amount of muscle. So over the winter you shouldn't have gained enough fat to warrant another cut in the spring. When eating at maintenance stops working then introduce a surplus and bulk right through to next spring


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> My diet is clean, I eat porridge for breakfast, chicken breast/salmon/tuna on wholewheat bread with vegetables or homemade soup for lunch, and a clean home cooked meal for dinner. Then for snacks fruit and/or protein shake(s). I always hit my macros and stay within my allotted calories.
> 
> My routine is one that my gym made up for me. I work back, chest and shoulders every workout, which usually lasts for an hour-1.5 hours.


Keep your diet as is It looks ok for the time being. I would and have done a full body routine hitting the major compound exercises in the 3 sets of 8 - 10 range. Hit your body hard twice a week do this consistently for 3 months and you will see a difference in muscle mass vs BF%. Rest is important in between training days to allow your body to repair. One, two or even three days it just depends on the person. Anyone who says you cant build muscle and loss BF in the same program is full of horse chit.

I'm currently on a muscle building fat loss routine myself after a few years out due to injury.

Monday, full body

Tues, off

Wed, off

Thurs, full body

Fri off

Sat off

Sun off

If you need an extra days recovery train fri instead of thurs, so on and so on.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/244686-natty-stevos-big-bio-mechanically-induced-growth-tracker/


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I've been pushing myself harder in the gym, I definitely wasn't trying hard enough before.

I don't think I have beginner gains because I never took the gym seriously enough. I was always wanting to lose weight, however never properly educated myself so I also wasn't getting the right foods in to gain muscle, couple this with not knowing what I was doing and not going consistently and that's probably the reason I didn't get beginner gains.

I'm going to take a lot of you guys advice and start a full body workout programme. I'm also going to eat at maintenance for a few weeks, then gradually up my calories.


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

67CFC said:


> 167g Protein, 125g Carbs, 56g Fat.
> 
> I don't see what's wrong with my diet. I mean, it's allowed me to lose 1 and a half stone thus far.


but built you very little muscle tissue. I would suggest a lean bulk and train harder. It will make you sore when trying a new routine that's just the body adapting to new loads


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Took your guys advice and have been bulking for almost a month now, seeing some progress. Should have listened to you guys earlier, rather than arguing.

Got myself on a proper training plan too, never worked harder in the gym. Literally leave the place dripping in sweat.

Before:

Now

]


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't tell whether you're genuine or trolling tbh mate.. Not trying to be funny either. You say you've been doing full body workout 3x per week for a year and cycling 12 miles per night?

Something doesn't add up...

What is your current lifting routine, your actual exercises, weight, sets and reps? You could make some decent progress if get it all right.

From the pics you've posted I'd say you have pseudogynecomastia btw, that is fairly hard to lose unless cut on stupendous low kcals + (If turns out to be genuine gynecomastia, then you'd also need an AI and dopaminergic) - Have you ever had bloods done for hormone levels, testosterone, oestrogen, prolactin etc? Are there any hard glandular lumps/tissue?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ask Tommybananas he was 139 pounds shredded iifym


----------



## 67CFC (May 17, 2015)

Archaic said:


> I can't tell whether you're genuine or trolling tbh mate.. Not trying to be funny either. You say you've been doing full body workout 3x per week for a year and cycling 12 miles per night?
> 
> Something doesn't add up...
> 
> ...


No, I have been doing that for 3 months. As I said on this thread.

But only until this month have I followed a proper training plan, and pushed myself in the gym. My weight has gone up, and I see the slightest of changes in my physique.

I'm not sure about the last bit of your post, I'll look it up and see.


----------

